# Finding a strange rattle under the floor



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi.
For some time now we've had a strange rattle in the van. After many frustrating journeys trying to find where it came from - one of us sitting in the back etc - we decided it was from the area between the 2 back seats. We assumed it was something loose under the van and Anthony crawled underneath a few times, tightening up things etc, but no change. 
The van went in for its habitation service and they did the same, still no change. The van then went for its VW service and nothing was found. So we tried to live with it. 
However, this week we have travelled up to Scotland with son and girlfriend travelling in the rear seats and the luggage for 4 people on a self-catering holiday piled in the central aisle. We had a peaceful and relaxing journey up the M6; the rattle had gone. As it returned once the luggage had been taken out, we now think it must be something between the vinyl flooring and the floor of the van. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. We are wondering, do we need to take up the flooring?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You havn`t been to Calais lately have you


Dave P


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I had a car once that had an annoying noise from under the dash

it turned out to be a self tapping screw :lol: :lol: 

Loddy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Be careful doing this, or you may end up with a cauliflower ear!!!!

A tip I learned from a mechanic friend who is the race engineer for TVR Racing - so he's no dud!

First of all find somewhere very smooth and safe to drive while (presumably) Mrs CandA rides in the back. A disused aerodrome or similar would be ideal.

*Mrs CandA*. Get a long cardboard tube about the diameter of a loo roll centre and about a metre in length if possible, and place the end of it on the floor of the van.

Carefully press your ear into the top end, and listen. (Poking your finger in the other ear helps.)

This will shield you to a great extent from the extraneous noise, and focus in on the bit of floor in contact with the lower end of the tube.

By moving the end of the tube around on the floor you may be able to find out where the noise is coming from, but be warned - it may be a long way away from where you think it will be. These noises can be very deceptive - as we discovered all the way to and from Venice one time. But that's another story.

It works.

Try it - nowt to lose except your good looks (the cauliflower ear!! 8O 8O :roll: )

Dave


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thank you, the cardboard tube is a useful idea and sounds fun to do anyway. We don't think we have any stow-aways, but it probably is the self-tapping screw scenario at the end of the day, it is just driving us slightly demented, if we let it.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Years ago I used to be involved with finding problems such as this on New Cars Vans etc, and nothing is harder to find than a "rattle", You have given one big clue, when the luggage was in the centre aisle there was no rattle, can I suggest that you take it for a run and get someone to get on hands and knees in isle and move a little bit at a time until the rattle stops, Then marking where they were move a bit more (In same direction) until rattle starts again, This will then give you an area to concentrate on.

I suspect that your unit may have an area where when weight is on it, it is pressed together ie stopping it rattling together, it may even be the floor is not totally sealed to the chassis but at least you will know where to look for it.

The idea with the tube is good but it will also work with a screwdriver.

It may even be a kitchen unit that is not totally fastened to floor and when luggage was on it, it was pushed further away from floor and therefore stopped it vibrating, There are countless things it could be and I wish you luck, But do not just look for something that is loose ie a screw a panel can flex and cause same noise.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks SaddleTramp, some useful thoughts and things to do there we can try. I knew there was all sorts of expertise out there that could help if we just got round to asking.


----------

